# Some updates on my '68 GTO



## Goatman68 (Aug 11, 2012)

Greetings Goat fans. I introduced myself last summer when I picked up my 1968 GTO. I've had some updates/upgrades done on the car since then, thought I'd share. 

This is how the car looked the day we picked it up in Northern Wisconsin:










When I first picked it up, it had no body emblems, was missing the rear wheelwell mouldings and there were no door, trunk or window seals, and all the rubber bump stops were missing. I've since installed or replaced them. Also had the body panels and bumpers re-aligned. Also replaced the dash cluster. 

The biggest update is under the hood. :cool










461 CI stroker, with 1969 Ram Air III heads and Ram Air Exhaust manifolds. Motor's got new Eagle crank, Forged I-Beam rods, Forged Mahle pistons, HEI ignition and few other goodies. I am leaning towards going EFI next spring but for now it's all together. 

Closeup of heads/exhaust manifolds:










The idle sounds amazing. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICtERUnz9NM


Still have a lot of work to do but it's coming along very nicely. Wish spring would hurry up and get here....


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice job!
Great looking car...but then again, I'm a little biased.


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

she sounds mean!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Engine porn.... arty:

Love it! :cheers

Bear


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Very nice, great job. Love the '68!


----------

